# So is this an actual politics board



## tiamat999 (Nov 3, 2018)

Or just a place for people to generelize righties and lefties like gamefaqs politics


----------



## Depravo (Nov 3, 2018)

It's main purpose is to keep 'politics' out of the video game threads.


----------



## CeeDee (Nov 3, 2018)

tiamat999 said:


> Or just a place for people to generelize righties and lefties like gamefaqs politics


The board's a politics board. That part's up to the users.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Nov 3, 2018)

You must be new to the internet. People generalize.


----------



## Viri (Nov 3, 2018)

tiamat999 said:


> Or just a place for people to generelize righties and lefties like gamefaqs politics


It's more of a "containment board". Hence why political stuff should be hidden from the "recent content" section on the right, imo. Or at least given the option.


----------



## gman666 (Nov 3, 2018)

Viri said:


> It's more of a "containment board". Hence why political stuff should be hidden from the "recent content" section on the right, imo. Or at least given the option.


Why? You could just choose not to click on the topic. The Politics section is necessary to allow users to discuss their political views without going off topic on other boards. I don't view it as a containment... The Nintendo Switch board is not a "containment" of Switch users.


----------



## Viri (Nov 3, 2018)

gman666 said:


> Why? You could just choose not to click on the topic. The Politics section is necessary to allow users to discuss their political views without going off topic on other boards. I don't view it as a containment... The Nintendo Switch board is not a "containment" of Switch users.


I don't mind the politics. But some people who go to a *video game* forum prefer not to even see the topic on the right. They use video games as an escapism. Some people don't want to see "Trump did x", "The media is mad about x", "Transgenders are x" or "There are only 2 genders, prove me wrong" on the right side. 

The politics forum is a containment forum like the spam forum. You don't see shit from The Edge of the Forum on the right side, do you? There is nothing wrong with giving people the option to be able to hide posts from the political section, on a video game forum.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 3, 2018)

If you really don't want to see the politics threads appear in new content, there's already preferences to do that.

Hover over avatar in the top right -> New Content Prefs


----------



## sup3rgh0st (Nov 3, 2018)

Voxel said:


> If you really don't want to see the politics threads appear in new content, there's already preferences to do that.
> 
> Hover over avatar in the top right -> New Content Prefs
> 
> View attachment 148488


Thank you so much


----------



## AkikoKumagara (Nov 3, 2018)

Voxel said:


> If you really don't want to see the politics threads appear in new content, there's already preferences to do that.
> 
> Hover over avatar in the top right -> New Content Prefs
> 
> View attachment 148488



Today I learned! Thank you for making me aware of this, I needed this in my life.


----------



## VinsCool (Nov 3, 2018)

gman666 said:


> Why? You could just choose not to click on the topic. The Politics section is necessary to allow users to discuss their political views without going off topic on other boards. I don't view it as a containment... The Nintendo Switch board is not a "containment" of Switch users.


You would be surprised to know how difficult it is to ignore something physically.


----------



## Depravo (Nov 3, 2018)

Voxel said:


> If you really don't want to see the politics threads appear in new content, there's already preferences to do that.
> 
> Hover over avatar in the top right -> New Content Prefs
> 
> View attachment 148488


My hero!


----------

